# Prep + Prime Lip / Face / Eye - What do you think?  Opinions?  Reviews?



## Shanneran (Aug 4, 2005)

LE or Permie?..... has anyone had the pleasure of trying the skin prep... i have terribly large pores and red blotches.. not to mention... my foundation wont stay put.. anyone try it out?


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 4, 2005)

i think they're permies... i haven't heard good things about them tho.. i have friends who live in the UK (it's already released there) and all of them who have tried the lip, eye and face primers say they're worthless.. one friend said the face primer made her skin look flat and dull even when she put her powder on top.. apparently the face primer has some sort of pearl/shimmer  in it... another said the eye primer was a waste of money and that ud primer potion is WAAAAYY better..her eyeshdaow creased within a few hours after using it.. supposedly the eye primer is just to prepare your lids to make it smooth.. not to prevent creasing.. for that i'll get everything done with a swish of primer potion...   i'm kinda disappointed cos i was reaallly looking forward for these to come out. i'll still get some samples to try it tho just so i can see 4 myself...


----------



## user2 (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm kinda disappointed right now...after a hot summer day your e/s is more in the crease than everywhere else!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 4, 2005)

Prep and Prime is out already in the UK and let me tell you your not missing much. The only one worth trying is the lip primer and having said that I  prefere Duwop Reverse liner as it does the same thing.


----------



## FemmeNoir (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_Prep and Prime is out already in the UK and let me tell you your not missing much. The only one worth trying is the lip primer and having said that I  prefere Duwop Reverse liner as it does the same thing._

 
I have the lip one. I tried it the other day and I didn't notice much difference. How are you using it?

Thanks!


----------



## calbear (Aug 5, 2005)

Did anyone hear anything about the lash primer?????


----------



## sweet8684girl (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeNoir* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
Prep and Prime is out already in the UK and let me tell you your not missing much. The only one worth trying is the lip primer and having said that I  prefere Duwop Reverse liner as it does the same thing.

 
I have the lip one. I tried it the other day and I didn't notice much difference. How are you using it?

Thanks!_

 
I have the lip one and haven't noticed a difference, either.


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 6, 2005)

i found the eye primer at a cco a couple weekends ago and it gave me a tiny but more staying power but my e/s just kind of creased itself into oblivion, anyway.  kind of disappointing.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Aug 19, 2005)

*Prep And Prime*

I've heard a few girls on lj talk about how much they like the Face Prep and Prime, and i think i need that, because my makeup tends to come off  and such..
But I was wondering what you guys think of the Lash Prep and Prime... I have DiorShow, and it does a good job, but i'm still not fully satisfied (i go crazy when i see clumpy mascara)...

Also, i haven't seen it at my counter, do you have to go to the Freestanding stores or something?

Thanks In Advance  
         <3 Kristen


----------



## martygreene (Aug 20, 2005)

There is some discussion of the lash primer here: http://specktra.net/forum/showthread...highlight=prep


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 22, 2005)

*Prep + Prime... anyone have reviews?*

I was wondering if the Prep + Prime skin was worth its money?

Has anyone bought and tried it?

Does it work with oily skin?


----------



## Endit (Aug 22, 2005)

I believe the product is supposed to work with all skin types.


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 22, 2005)

Has anyone tried it and proves that i desperetly need to buy it?


----------



## martygreene (Aug 26, 2005)

Product reviews are in the Reviews section of the forums. There are Prep + Prime reviews in the MAC Reviews.


----------



## peanut (Aug 27, 2005)

MA used this and the eye primer on me yesterday at my Naturally Eccentric makeover. She applied the oil control lotion on my t-zone followed by the new face primer all over. It worked great. I have combo skin that's more oily right now during the summer months. Was also impressed with the eye primer. Kept my eye makeup looking good all day. Ended up buying both of these products. MA told me to make sure to use a very light coat and they'll work better. She had it on herself and her face looked great.


----------



## Lolita (Aug 27, 2005)

I got a sample of this (for skin) and have used it a few times... its like a light lotion with really really fine white/silvery-ish shimmer that really isnt noticeable at all once its on your face. As for performance, I didnt really feel it did anything at all. my foundation didnt go on smoother, look better, or last longer. I was looking for a substitute for smashbox photo finish (which broke me out), but this stuff doesnt compare performance wise enough for me to find out wether it does too.


----------



## Midgard (Aug 28, 2005)

Although my foundation goes on smoother, my skin gets oilier than normal after a few hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I adore the eye primer! Great stuff!


----------



## DoeEyedGirl (Aug 28, 2005)

I personally love Prep+Prime Skin but I don't have oily skin. I love the way it makes my foundation glide right on. I wrote a review for it in the review section. I think it's worth it!


----------



## visivo (Sep 26, 2005)

*Prep + Prime Lip / Face / Eye - What do you think?*

I am totally late on this prep+prime stuff, but they are intriguing -- wondering how you guys like them, specifically lip and face. 

What exactly does the lip on do? Prolong color wear? Does it help to keep the color from migrating? Anything would be helpful, as the reviews were not...

Thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mollie


----------



## Sanne (Sep 26, 2005)

lash: it took too laong for me to let it dry, i know I don't have time for that in the morning
lip: I don't really know, because I had a lipstick over it that I hated, so I whiped it right off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



face: OMG! this stuf is amazing!!! It obviously has some silicone in it, because it supersmoothes my skin. it makes my foundation stay put longer than ever before, I cannot live without this anymore!


----------



## CWHF (Sep 26, 2005)

Prep and prime lip is divine.  I am very much a gloss or lustre lipstick gal and it really gives them staying power(esp in combo with filling in with lip liner)--I can apply at 7:30, have a snack and water and still have good lipcolor. My lip color also seems to wear off more evenly as well if that makes sense.  I do have to reapply at lunch, but 5 hours is pretty darn good.  Haven't tried to the other P&P.


----------



## visivo (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you girls!


----------



## gigiproductions (Sep 26, 2005)

love prep n prime lash and skin...they are amazing..skin is great for that flawless look


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 26, 2005)

has anyone tried the prep and prime face with i.d BE foundation yet?


----------



## bront82 (Sep 27, 2005)

agreed, the prep and prime face is a miracle product, unlike many other makeup silicone-based primers, it doesn't leave the face sticky.  the finish is powder perfect, i think like a baby's bottom!

fabulous!


----------



## MACgirl (Sep 27, 2005)

i love prep and prime skin. Ii wear whenever I do makeup on myself and clients. I also love wearing it alone too when i dont wear makeup....


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 27, 2005)

prep and prime face is really nice.. so is the lash primer!


----------



## kittyredfern (Sep 27, 2005)

You have to get P+P lip, it's actually the best product MAC have ever made! It de-reddens my quite rosy lips so with a bit of Moistureblend foundation on top, lipsticks go on really true. It also stops the dreaded feathering at the edges, which is great of you wear a lot of reds or dark colours like me!


----------



## Cruella (Sep 27, 2005)

I tried the Prep & Prime Face and it felt fantastic but I did break out from it.  So sad


----------



## mspicky (Sep 28, 2005)

liek PD's lip illusion, prep and prime lip is a product to be put all over the lip as well as over the edges. It does make color go on more evenly, and it does prevent color migration, the feel of it though....well, I can feel it and it bothers me. For those who normally wear a lot of goopier lip products this will not be a problem and will be beneficial to wearing lipgloss that tends to slide around. I'm on the fence about this, does have the same slippery type feeling as the face primer, smoothers I suppose....


----------



## sissypooh (Sep 28, 2005)

*They work great!*

The primers are absolutely worth it!

The face primer goes on with a small shimmer, acts like a silicon, and reallly helps your foundation and powder stay on longer.  Plus, it doesn't take much to cover the face, and you can put it on before your moisturizer (if you have oily skin you really don't need a moisturizer with it.)

The eye primer is good if you aren't into the paints (although those are an essential if you want your makeup to look good, but I know some people have problems with the paints.)  The primer reduces the red in the eye and also helps the shadow stay on longer.

The lip primer is the BEST!  I use  before liner, after liner, and after my lipstick right before I put the gloss on.  My lips don't fade for hours, if then.  

The lash primer is good if you use pro-lash, pro-long lash, and mascara X.  Zoomlash works so good as is, it really doesn't need a primer, but some people have lashes that don't stick to the mascara, so the primer is great for acting as a magnet for the mascara.

All these work, and aren't as expensive as other lines.


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 17, 2005)

*Prep and Prime eye- opinions?*

Hola sweeties  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,
As much as I love my UD primer potion, I find that it is hard to blend my eye shadows well.
Has anyone tried prep and prime eye?
If so how was it to use etc.

Also what colour for a NW20 skin?

I did do a search and could only find prep/prime face and lashed opinions.  Hope this is in the right place.


----------



## Chelsea (Oct 17, 2005)

it creases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would try LM eye basics.. I know this is the mac forum and I'll probly have stones thrown at me but these are great products!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 17, 2005)

*throws stones at chelsea* lol =)


----------



## MACreation (Oct 17, 2005)

i love how chelsea's not afraid to speak her mind ..even if it's going against MAC..u go girl!


----------



## user3 (Oct 17, 2005)

I have to agree with I am disappointed with the eye primer.
I used for the first time today and it  creased and made my color vanish. Such a bummer too because I really want something that is more skin tone and less like drying or rather dry looking.


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 18, 2005)

i would recommend mac bare canvas, great for blending, but i am very tempting by the UD primer potion


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Oct 18, 2005)

I really don't like the MAC paints 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They seem very dry..or atleast on me & I have dry skin so that could be it. It also could be the fact that I have a dark shade of the neautral paint so it dulls some of my eyeshadows a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *shrugs* I think with this paycheck I will try to hunt down a good eye base. PLUS bare minerals


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 18, 2005)

I ended up getting Sublime nature paint, as Bare canvas is too pale on me.  Thanx for the opinions ladies, and also for being brutally honest and saving me pennies


----------



## shopgirl151 (Oct 18, 2005)

Chelsea, thank God you said that. I thought I was the only one who didn't like prep and prime for eyes. It made my eyeshadow crease too, and I don't normally have that problem, since I usually use paints. 

The prep and prime feels nice, but it didn't do anything for my eyeshadow. My sweet MA tried to talk me into it to use under lustres, but I'll take my chances with the CCB before prep and prime.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi!  I'm an NW20/NW25 and I've been using the Beige-ing shadestick under my eyeshadow and it seems to really work nicely.  I have an Overcast one also, that I thought I'd use too, but the beige-ing has been great so far.  On nights where I haven't taken off my makeup, (I know, I know... shame on me...) my eye shadow is still quite a bit there in the morning when I use the shadestick first.  HTH, Dawn


----------



## perpetuallycute (Oct 19, 2005)

I have the prep and prime eye and I don't care for it one bit - it is just too creasy!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Oct 19, 2005)

for all of you who have prep and prime eye... try applying it with the 217 brush (and not too much of it). it helps to blend it a bit better and get a better application of it on your lid


----------



## DivineFacez (Oct 19, 2005)

As for the pp eye, I thought it would be better than it was. I use it under sublime nature paint and that seems to make my shadow stay put all day! Hope this helps. 8)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 19, 2005)

I love mac paints especially stilife!


----------



## schMAC (Oct 22, 2005)

I usually apply my makeup at 7 am and get home by 7 pm so it has to last 12 hours but in the past my eye shadow would fly off after a few hours.  I also have slightly dryer skin and I walk really fast through the windy city to get from the train to work and vice versa.  I started to use prep and prime eye and since then my shadows have stayed on all day and the color has also been a little more intense. I'm a fan.


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Oct 22, 2005)

ive talked to MAC and they said that it is not suppose to be a base, but just make you application of paints a lot smoother.  I use it under my UDPP and found that it does help me blend a bit better.  Im a nc30-35 and im using medium. im still on the fence about this and bought it from MACYs so i have sometime to return it.


----------



## jennie2516 (Oct 22, 2005)

For years i have just used any foundation set with powder as a base and i have never had a problem with creasing. If im using something like a pigment that needs to "stick" to the skin, i put a very thin layer of some l'oreal eye gloss, any thick cream e/s, or even lipgloss in a pinch!


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 22, 2005)

I use bare Minerals Summer Bisque as a base. It works really good. Eyeshadows apply nicely over it.


----------



## Jaim (Oct 22, 2005)

I like how it makes my eye lids feel. Haha. I tend to use a paint over it anyways, so I have no clue if it actually does anything. My makeup stays on for like 14 hours and looks fine by the end of the night!


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Oct 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_I love mac paints especially stilife!_

 
Same here. I used to never wear shadows as I had the oiliest lids. I discovered the BeneFit Creaseless Cremes and thought they were the best thing to ever happen, until... I discovered Mac Paints.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks to Stillife, Bare Canvas, I could finally wear all the shadows that melted away within an hour. Now that my lids are less oily, I don't really rely on them as much, but, they are still, if not my favourite Mac products, pretty darn close to.

Nothing gets comments like Flammable used as liner with Canton Candy/Sweet Lust/Shroom on the lid with my vibrant yellow/green/blue eyes


----------



## everstar (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm considering getting one of the paints or a shadestick because I cannot find UD Primer Potion ANYWHERE.  What color of paint or shadestick is best for an NC15?


----------



## MACreation (Oct 25, 2005)

shimmersand, or bei-jing


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 13, 2005)

*Rave for Prep and Prime Skin*

I just tried a sample of this that i've had for ages and..wow! This is great stuff. It made my skin so smooth and matte in a silky way and my foundation acts beautifully with it. 
I've been using a moisturiser for oily skin for quite awhile now even though i have combination skin. The reason i wore it was so that it made my skin matte and stopped Studio Tech foundaition getting shiny on me but today i used a regular moisturiser and the Prep and Prime and my foundation went on beautifully and stayed matte and felt and looked better than i've ever seen it look before. So i'm going to test it out for a couple more days and if it's still working great then i'm definetly getting this and finally being able to go back to a normal moisturiser for my skin.

Also because of how it controlled oil on my skin, i thought i'd try it out on my eyelids as Paints always crease on me and so i have to use UD PP under them aswell. I wanted to see if it helped prevent Paints from creasing on me and so far i can't see any creasing but i'll wait till end of the night before i makeup my mind!


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 13, 2005)

I bought this and aside from the glimmery particles, I love it.
It does seem to control my oiliness quite well, and my foundation stays in place much better.


----------



## sigwing (Nov 13, 2005)

I just bought this the other day because I'd liked a sample of some similar Smashbox product.  I didn't notice any glimmery particles in what I got at all, but maybe I just couldn't see that closely.  I really love the product more than I thought I would!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Nov 13, 2005)

I got a sample of this too and wasn't sure if it was really something I needed. But, I like try everything once. So I did and I love it! I also use Studio Tech fndtn and have seen a difference. It does control shine. I've never used any type of primer before, but I'm glad I tried this cause it's now a staple of mine!


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 13, 2005)

I love Prep and Prime Skin!!  I used to be a shine monster and now, it cuts down on it considerably!


----------



## sigwing (Nov 14, 2005)

I'll be darned Glitziegal....I tried some on my hand & it was kind of hard to tell, but then checked the tip of my finger against the opposite finger, and now I see the sparkly you're talking about!  I hadn't noticed it, tho, when I put it on my face before makeup.  You're very observant!

The Smashbox sample packet of face primer stuff I have is just completely clear type lotion/gel/whatever.  I really liked it, too.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 14, 2005)

I wouldn't have noticed the shimmer either but i had a sample of it in their plastic jar and in the sunlight you could see it shimmering subtely.


----------



## user4 (Nov 14, 2005)

I might get me a sample to see how it works... right now i only use tinted moisturizer though, would it looks fine under that?


----------



## Midgard (Nov 14, 2005)

Why, oh why can't this stuff work for me? I get more oily with it


----------



## foreveratorifan (Nov 14, 2005)

I do love it too.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Nov 14, 2005)

I love this stuff. Really keeps my foundation in place all day.


----------



## PLAYAGIRL (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Midgard* 
_Why, oh why can't this stuff work for me? I get more oily with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same for me


----------



## Miss_Behave (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_I might get me a sample to see how it works... right now i only use tinted moisturizer though, would it looks fine under that?_

 
oh I wanna know this too!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_I might get me a sample to see how it works... right now i only use tinted moisturizer though, would it looks fine under that?_

 

Apply your tinted moisturizer regularly, let it dry for 5-10 minutes, then apply a thin layer of Prep + Prime Skin ontop of the moisturizer, and give it another 5-10 minutes to dry.  After the primer is dry and absorbed, apply foundation/other face products as usual.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Midgard* 
_Why, oh why can't this stuff work for me? I get more oily with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Try blotting excess oil away before you apply the primer, and then only apply a very thin layer.  Let the primer absorb for at least 5-10 minutes, and apply a shine control foundation as usual.  Once you have applied all of your face products, use a buffer brush (180 is my favorite) to wipe away any excess power, oil, or dirt.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 14, 2005)

I used this today properly as in a full day out to uni and WOW this stuff is amazing. I usually have to use loads of Blot powder all over my face straight after applying foundation to get the matte look i want but with this my Studio Tech is the perfect velvety matte texture and i don't need to use Blot at all (i had to use it once just on my forehead very lightly in the middle of the day and usually have to reapply all over face couple of times in the day). It also looks amazing and flawless with it.
The shimmeryness was more visible to me today on my face but it's so subtle and natural looking and barely noticeable and just gives a subtle glow.

I think this is a must have for me. I'm ditching my oil free moisturiser and will be using my Blot powder ALOT less now!


----------



## galvanizer (Nov 14, 2005)

I tried a sample too and liked it so much I had to buy the full sized.  It also helps to keep foundation form sinking into my pores and fine lines.  If I could add one thing it would be sunscreen so I could skip that step too.   Great product!


----------



## Midgard (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina_* 
_Try blotting excess oil away before you apply the primer, and then only apply a very thin layer.  Let the primer absorb for at least 5-10 minutes, and apply a shine control foundation as usual.  Once you have applied all of your face products, use a buffer brush (180 is my favorite) to wipe away any excess power, oil, or dirt.  Hope this helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's what I do already, but it doesn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But thanks for answering!


----------



## pale blue (Nov 15, 2005)

The only other primer I've used was the one from Laura Mercier (which smells like dirty socks to me), and MAC's primer wins hands down when I use a liquid foundation. I got a sample first, the MA said I'd love it and I did.


----------



## mybeautifulface (Dec 29, 2005)

*Prep + Prime Face*

I s this product worth getting?


----------



## Jude (Dec 29, 2005)

Here is a link to a thread that touches upon the subject of Prep and Prime Face....

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...rep+prime+face


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 29, 2005)

I have prep and prime lash and face. I love them both.  The lash stuff makes my eyelashes longer and fatter.  The face stuff is good for your foundation, it will last all day long and be supersmooth.  I've had no problems with my face breaking out so far. I use it with studio tech and it works like a dream. Price is very reasonable for what they do. I want the lip stuff next!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 29, 2005)

i love the prep and prime face...it makes my skin so smooth and my foundation stays on a lot longer.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 29, 2005)

Good to know about the p&p lip - got one off eBay at a decent price from a favourite seller and was wondering if it's any good. Must break it out. Wonder if it applies well on dry, chapped (& bitten) lips?


----------



## Bexx (Mar 7, 2006)

*Prep + Prime Face.*

What was your experience with it? I am undecided whether to purchase or not. THanks!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 7, 2006)

I love it...can't live without it...go to your MAC counter and get them to put some on the back of your hand...it will feel really smooth and silky...then imagine how well your makeup will apply over that!...seriously, it's wicked...


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 7, 2006)

i love this primer!it is a must!


----------



## mjacqueline (Mar 7, 2006)

I love it too. It goes on really smooth and my foundation glides on like a dream. It stays put too.


----------



## lara (Mar 7, 2006)

It's good for when you plan on wearing your foundation for longer than a couple of hours, but not necessary if you have good skin with normal/small pores. If you have oily skin with large pores, it's ace - it stops the pores from 'drinking' up the foundation and pooling unattractively, or at least delays it for an extended period of time.

Highly suggested if you do bridal make-up.


----------



## brandi (Mar 7, 2006)

<3<3<3<3<3<3<3 i LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!! lets your foundation roll onto your face sooo evenly! get it!!!!!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 7, 2006)

I also love it! It makes my skin sooo smooth, and as everyone else said: foundation stays put so much longer and applies quickly and evenly.


----------



## bocagirl (Mar 7, 2006)

I like P&P lip.  I use it after putting on my liner.  I find for me that it's better when I put it on and leave it for a while, if I put on lipstick immediately it doesn't stay.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cruella* 
_I tried the Prep & Prime Face and it felt fantastic but I did break out from it.  So sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

regarding this statement, i got prep & prime for my first time about a month ago - when i first applied it i broke out the next day, however i realized i had put on basically GOPS of this stuff and it must have clogged up pores - plus i didn't wash my face before using it!! so, if u want to give prep & prime another try, do it -- just wash ur face and lightly apply ...prep & prime really is the best skin product i own because it makes my makeup and skin look so flawless


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 
_I am totally late on this prep+prime stuff, but they are intriguing -- wondering how you guys like them, specifically lip and face. 

What exactly does the lip on do? Prolong color wear? Does it help to keep the color from migrating? Anything would be helpful, as the reviews were not...

Thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mollie_

 
I like the face, lip and lash P&P..not crazy about the eye ones at all...the lip primer helps smooth out the lips, allows lipliner and lipcolor to go on smoothly and last a little longer than normal...


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 7, 2006)

they are very popular and i think that you should try them


----------



## naynaykilla (May 5, 2006)

*mac prep and prime skin visage good or bad?*

i just wanted to know what everyone thought about this product because I just bought some for my Mom for mother's day and i was curious to see if it was worth it or not.


----------



## llucidity (May 5, 2006)

IMO it's great. My HG MU base right now,especially if you've got oily skin. It contains silicones (if im not wrong) which results in the application being really smooth and I'm in love with the (very) subtle shimmers.

The fact that it's always sold out at my MAC counter is an indication that it really is a good product. In fact, I had to wait for 2 months before getting mine.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2006)

I love it!  I don't use it everyday though because I love it soooo much! It really makes a difference in how my foundation lays.


----------



## naynaykilla (May 5, 2006)

thank so much guys..that was really helpful!!!! I love all of the members on specktra b/c evryone is so nice and helpful!!!!! Have a great mother's day everyone!


----------



## libra14 (May 6, 2006)

I absolutely love it too. I got mine at Christmas. I use it 5 or 6x a week and it's not empty yet. It probably will be soon though. It's hard to tell from the packaging.


----------



## bottleblack (May 6, 2006)

I like it, but it's not necessarily HG for me. I had to really scale down how much product I was using because it was causing breakouts - I can get by on less than half a pump!


----------



## bront82 (May 6, 2006)

simply the best (and not too expensive!)


----------



## jaimegirl (May 6, 2006)

Newbie alert! I bought this today. Couldn't decide between this or Dr. Feelgood by Benefit. But I went with the obvious choice and i'm not disappointed!


----------



## 2_pink (May 7, 2006)

Im in love with this, it gives your skin a nice smooth finish so your foundation will go on really smooth.


----------



## mjacqueline (May 7, 2006)

I really love this too. My skin feels smooth and my pores do look smaller. Foundation goes on like a dream after application.


----------



## postpet2 (May 8, 2006)

anyone can tell me how much is this item selling in America?


----------



## lara (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *postpet2* 
_anyone can tell me how much is this item selling in America?_

 
Prep & Prime Skin retails for US$20.00.


----------



## teamo7 (Sep 22, 2006)

this is MAC prep and prime right? 
i'm a newbie. 
no i don't use foundation powder or anything 
do i have to wear it in order to try this product? because i have combination skin and it can get a bit oily at times,


----------



## xJUDYx (Sep 22, 2006)

i too love this product! if i go without it, then i'd have a "bad makeup day" haha.


----------



## ledonatella (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *teamo7* 
_this is MAC prep and prime right? 
i'm a newbie. 
no i don't use foundation powder or anything 
do i have to wear it in order to try this product? because i have combination skin and it can get a bit oily at times,_

 
No, you can use it and not use a foundation. Just apply whatever face products you do use after you apply this, wait a few minutes before that though so it has time to dry.


----------



## Sanne (Sep 22, 2006)

I allready love this stuff, but I didn't knew it helped against shine as well!!! now I'll be using it EVERY DAY!!!


----------



## user79 (Sep 22, 2006)

I like it but I didn't really notice a HUGE difference when applying foundation (I use minerals) so I didn't buy a full size.


----------



## shygirl (Sep 22, 2006)

Love it! Grabbed a backup from my CCO.


----------



## xcoco (Jun 2, 2009)

I am looking for something to control shine and I was wondering if I should get MAC prep + prime skin or the one wtih spf 50?
Thanks


----------

